# C# Web Webcam Capture Help



## shuggans (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all.  I stumbled across this project: http://kristoffer.vinther.name/projects/managed-directshow/ which could be used in a project I've been wanting to take on for a while now.  However, when I set up the "Camcorder" application to capture from a webcam source as shown on the project's page, I get this error from visual studio 2010:


> No overload for method 'Record' takes 0 arguments


pointing to this line:

```
this.asfRecorder1.Record();
```

When I investigate the error further, VS2010 tells me it's looking for "String what" and "Records string contents to a file"

The help online says "String
    A designation of what is to be recorded, e.g. the title of a show. " - http://kristoffer.vinther.name/proj...DirectShow.Components.AsfRecorderMembers.html and http://kristoffer.vinther.name/proj...tShow.Components.FileRecorderBase.Record.html

If anyone can help me make sense of this, It is greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dolph (Mar 12, 2012)

Not entirely sure, seems like a fun project.  It could just simply be the string of the filename to write to.  like 


```
this.asfRecorder1.Record("outputfile.wmv");
```


----------



## shuggans (Mar 12, 2012)

Negatore.  I have tried that as well.  throws an undefined exception.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 12, 2012)

The reference leave a bit to be desired with no code examples.
Can you put the method call in a try/catch block to see if you can get a little more info on the exception?


----------

